# 67 Lemans Body Mount Locations?



## Morris31 (May 12, 2020)

Ive read for 2 days and searched for exact body mount locations on this 67 Lemans. Does anyone have a schematic or diagram showing locations of all the body mounts?? Any help would be much appreciated before I start tearing into it... Thank you


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

__





1967 gto body mount location - Google Search






www.google.com






welcome to the forum !! 

Scott


----------

